# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور. کمکم کنید

## shadi.m.75

سلام. ببخشید یه سوال مهم داشتم. من دو سال پیش یعنی سال 93 پیش دانشگاهی بودم ولی فیزیک رو قبول نشدم دیگه هم دنبالش نرفتم. یعنی هنوز مدرک پیش دانشگاهیمو نگرفتم هنوز. میخوام واسه کنکور امسال شرکت کنم. خواستم بدونم توی فرم ثبت نام  باید گزینه پیش دانشگاهی رو انتخاب کنم یا فارغ التحصیل. اخه یکی از پسرای فامیلمون میگفت چون پیش دانشگاهیت دو سال پیش بوده و فقط یه سال میتونی ازش استفاده کنی. من که چیزی از حرفاش متوجه نشدم. اگه میشه یه نفر راهنمایی کنه. ببخشید طولانی شد.

----------


## -AMiN-

*پیش دانشگاهی
ر .ا :باید حداکثر تا شهریور 96 پاس کنی درستو وگرنه نمیزارن دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی
*

----------


## shadi.m.75

> *پیش دانشگاهی
> ر .ا :باید حداکثر تا شهریور 96 پاس کنی درستو وگرنه نمیزارن دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی
> *


خیلی ممنون

----------

